# baby belly or brindle belly?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I got this doe from a pet store a few days ago. She has been getting quite the belly and since the other mouse I bought with her is pregnant I'm starting to think maybe she is, too? I don't want to put her on a pregnancy diet if she's a brindle because I'm afraid it'll just make her fatter, however, if she actually is pregnant, she'll need the extra nutrients. What do you think, pregnant or just fat?


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

It might be pretty hard for us over the internet to give a thorough guess. We can't feel her or see the way she acts. I would recommend weighing her daily, and if she gains weight fast, she is probably pregnant. Also, you can try to very very gently feel her belly for little bumps; but if she's just real squishy, it's probably fat. A few crickets and some dog kibble and such shouldn't really do much harm to a not pregnant mouse, so if you are betting that she is indeed pregnant, I would just lightly supplement.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I want to do daily weigh ins, but I don't have a scale :/


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I just found one on amazon, http://www.amazon.com/American-Weigh-Sc ... gram+scale, this one is dirt cheap. The one I have was much more expensive, probably closer to $40. Anyway, I would recommend getting one, they are very handy little things.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be sure to get one when I start getting paid in April


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I completely agree that supplementing her for a week or two just in case won't hurt her. And I also completely agree that the scale is the best indicator. My does don't really show until a week before they give birth, if not later.


----------

